# Locating a particular pipe shape??.....



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok guys, maybe I can draw of some of the vast knowledge of you fellow pipesters.

A few months ago when I was first getting into pipes and knew absolutely nothing about pipes or what makers were good and such, (still learning). I came across a pipe on Ebay that really appealed to me. Everything about it, the shape, the finish, the texture, the stem style, etc. I really liked the way the shank actually increased in diameter as it left the bowl and the stem continued this pattern as well. I like the way the top surface of the bowl seems to be slightly concave. It was a beautiful pipe. The current bid was $40 and it had just been listed and had maybe 10 days to go. I made a bid of $60. Within a few days the bid was well over $400 and I was simply a spectator at that point. The winning bid for the pipe was well over $600. What was the pipe you ask....It was Dunhill 1984 Christmas pipe!

I have not seen any of these since and I don't even know how many were made. I don't even know if Dunhill still makes Christmas edition pipes. Ofcourse it's not like it really matters because at this point in time, my wife would drop bricks if I spent that much on a pipe.

I'm not in love with the fact that it's a Dunhill. I mean that's cool and all, but it's the shape of the overall pipe, the bowl and stem together that really appeals to me. 

My question is this. Do any of you know of other pipes, (more affordable ones), that are extremely similar to this one? Or of brands that are actually Dunhill seconds that may have a pipe of this shape? I've stumbled across Parker Pipes which as I understand, are Dunhill Seconds. I've found a place that sells Parkers but haven't seen any quite like this. Any help or advice is greatly appreciated. I've actually started thinking maybe I need to get into pipe making and just make one. LOL.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pipe Lines and Seconds

someone posted this link for me a long time ago about pipe seconds, i hope it helps you out.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Charlie! I'll check it out.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Unusual shape, Hens. I don't think I ever saw its twin or, even, its semi-distant cousin.

Looks like something Mr. Boswell would like to make (maybe in a slightly rougher-hewn style).


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

They have a bunch of Dunhill Christmass Pipes at my B&M, but they are UBER expensive. (I want to say 2k a piece, but I am not sure) I can look and see if they have the 1984 if you like.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Thats a nice looking pipe.
The only carver that comes to mind in that Beefy Bulky Fatty Thick style is Larry Roush. A rather unique carver who has very clearly created his own unique signature style for pipes. A very rare quality these days.

The bad thing is that his pipes are very expensive.
Smooth goes over $1,500 - $3,000 +
Sandblast a bit more reasonable starting around $400.

BUT!!! If you really like his work, the smart way to get into an expensive pipe is to either:
1) Save up for a few months or a year or whatever you have to do.
2) Buy a Used or "Estate" pipe of his, which should be considerably less.

Check out his website, this page shows his sandblasts, which you seem to like.
Larry Roush Pipes


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Another carver who I know has at least one element slightly connected to one you mentioned below is Ron Fairchild from Houston.

He does a nice concave accent to some of his Dublin bowls.
He also drops the stem down to make it look symmetrical on both ends.

Here is a sample.


His pipes are definitely more in line with your current budget and I am certain you can find his estate pipes at reasonable prices.
Here is his website.
Fairchild Pipes handcrafted briar smoking pipes


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

I actually checked out Boswell's pipe awhile back Moo. Nothing quite like this but I especially like his "poker" style pipes shown on his gallery page. Very nice!!

Josh, The B&M having the 84 X-mas pipe would be pointless since I couldn't spend that kind of coin right now for a pipe. But I reckon they had it you could hold it and tell me how it feels in hand. LOL

David, I'll have to check out Larry Roush pipes and yes, the sandblast pipes usually draw my attention. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Boswell takes custom orders, and the rusticated finish would help keep the price affordable.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Boswell takes custom orders, and the rusticated finish would help keep the price affordable.


Interesting. So a picture of a pipe and he's off and running then I guess? Could be that a $650 Dunhill just might be less expensive than a "custom made" reproduction though.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Yep, I'd suggest a custom Boswell too from what I've heard


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, Boswells is not taking special orders at the moment. But those LR pipes really look good! Many of them have several similarities to the Dunhill I like. Only thing is they're almost the cost of the Dunhill. Hmm


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

This one is 130 on smokingpipes.com , It is a savinelli

http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/savinelli/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=48235


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is a smooth Sav Milano that has a square shank, $104



and a Sav Naturale, still $104



and a Sav Sigla for $100


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

phatmax said:


> This one is 130 on smokingpipes.com , It is a savinelli
> 
> Savinelli Collection 2001 Sandblasted (6mm) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


That's fairly close, but the bowl walls seem pretty thin and I like how the shank increases in diameter as it approaches the stem. Sounds pretty picky I'm sure.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Sav 2007 POY at Iwan Ries:

189










Sav Roma at IRC for 65










Brigham Voyager at IRC for 68










Castello Old Antiquari for $300 at IRC










What is your MAX for your budget?


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

phatmax said:


> What is your MAX for your budget?


Max would be $300 but it would be nice to keep things under $200. Not quite to the point where I'm gonna buy right now, but figured I'd see if you guys had ideas for pipes like the Dunhill. Keep the pics coming! They're some nice pipes.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

drastic_quench said:


> Boswell takes custom orders, and the rusticated finish would help keep the price affordable.


Zackly. This was what I meant to communicate. Waiting for a Boz is part of the experience, custom or not. Figure he might make you what you want for a fraction of Dunhill and half of Rousch in, maybe, 18-months - Lord willing and the creek don't rise. If you go this route consider that peoples tastes in pipes tend to change a lot over 18-months.


----------



## doublebassmusician (Jul 15, 2008)

This is a little off-topic, but who makes a pipe shaped like the one on the front of a FVF tin?


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Chris,

Did you call JM Boswell? If you call him and tell him what you are looking for, he may have something in stock. If he does, he will email pictures of those fitting your description.

I have purchased several pipes from Boswell that way.

Gary


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll get in touch with him Gary, thanks. I did notice on his website, it looks as if most of the pipes shown in his "pipes for sale" section have already been sold.


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

Chris,

Boswell's on line pipes sell out very quickly. He does have a retail store with many more pipes available and when you call, he can check his pipe inventory and look for a match. Boswell is very customer focused.

Gary


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hendu3270 said:


> I'll get in touch with him Gary, thanks. I did notice on his website, it looks as if most of the pipes shown in his "pipes for sale" section have already been sold.


Yeah. There's your long wait for a Boz custom. Not a bad thing, either. Time for the excitement to build. Then forget about it for a while. Then new excitement can rebuild. Etc.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

You could consider asking Senatorov to make such a pipe for you. I saw that recently somebody had commissioned him to do a Castello 31 repro. IMHO senatorov did a spot on job. You can read about it here - Smokers Forums

The only thing I would suggest no matter who you commission (if that is the route you take) is to try to find as many pics of that shape as you can, or perhaps make some drawings yourself.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, things here at work have really slowed down and my "pipe fund" was getting close to needing to be utilized elsewhere so I used a portion of it to buy a pipe I've been eyeing. A custom reproduction of the Dunhill will have to wait for now.

What I went ahead and bought now though is a Savinelli 320KS. This is my first Savinelli and so far I treat it like I'm holding a partially cracked egg (it's just so purdy...).


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Just wanted to update this thread one more time.

While on Ebay this afternoon, I stumbled across a Dunhill pipe that is the same syling as the Dunhill I originally posted about. It isn't the Christmas Pipe but it's damn close. I will need to clean it up quite a bit, which is fine with me. I had to have them send me a side shot of the pipe and once I saw it, I was hooked. The pic is not the best quality but you can see it's *very* close to the one I was looking for.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Locating a particular pipe shape??.....(NEW PICS)*

I figured I'd update this thread with a couple of my own pics for those of you that posted and added suggestions. As you can see the pipe I found is the same design just a little lighter shade.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice find. Cool pipe.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> Nice find. Cool pipe.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hendu3270 said:


> Thank you sir!


It's quite striking, Hens. What are the dimensions/weight if I might ask?


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> It's quite striking, Hens. What are the dimensions/weight if I might ask?


Don't have any way to weigh it but I can measure it's dimensions when I'm home at lunch today. It's definitely larger than I thought it would, but it doesn't take away from it at all.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hendu3270 said:


> Don't have any way to weigh it but I can measure it's dimensions when I'm home at lunch today. It's definitely larger than I thought it would, but it doesn't take away from it at all.


Thanks - I can never tell from a photo.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> It's quite striking, Hens. What are the dimensions/weight if I might ask


Almost forgot about you Moo. I'll do one better than just give dimensions. Here's some pics I took at lunch today. Not sure about the weight except to say that you'd think it was heavier than it is to just look at it.



















Here's a comparison with one of my cobs.










My wife said I should post an "action photo", then she says I look like I'm watching a dirty movie......I am not. I was actually trying to look relaxed but for some reason look "bug-eyed".


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Beautifull pipe, Chris.
Are you dedicating it to VA's?


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Requiem said:


> Beautifull pipe, Chris.
> Are you dedicating it to VA's?


Thanks Gustavo!

I haven't actually decided yet. I haven't had much time to smoke in the past week with work and all. I spent some time cleaning it up but haven't smoked it yet. This weekend is the opening weekend of the early Teal season for us, so when I get back home a nice relaxing smoke with this one may be nice.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, I stumbled upon an auction today on Ebay for a 1984 Dunhill Christmas pipe and it included full photos. I've copied them and pasted here. Looking at the stamping on the Christmas pipe from the auction has confirmed that the pipe I purchased awhile back is, indeed, a 1984 Dunhill Christmas pipe and is numbered "121". This doesn't mean THAT much, but it has been in the back of mind still about whether or not this is a Christmas pipe or just a plain old Dunhill of the same design. I'm happy. Just thought I'd share :mrgreen:


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Requiem said:


> Beautifull pipe, Chris.
> Are you dedicating it to VA's?


I forgot about your question Gustavo.

I actually ordered some "Berry Cobbler" from Boswells around the time I picked up this pipe that I really enjoy. It's got a really nice room note and smokes great. It's a tobacco that I can smoke for a very long time and doesn't bother the wifey at all so it's well suited to the large bowl on this Dunhill. Soooo, I think for now it will be my Boswel Berry Cobbler pipe :mrgreen:


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey, Chris, good to read from you, thanks for the input. I'm all in favor of good pipes being dedicated to aros... if aros tend to smoke hot and wet (although that's not Boswell's case, I ear) using a good pipe for them is a smart move.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Really neat how this thread sort of unfolded as a pipe story! Boy see girl. Boy can't get girl. Boy waits and meets new girl.....only to fond out it was his dream girl all along!:laugh:


----------



## Some Stupid Newbie (Dec 3, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> Really neat how this thread sort of unfolded as a pipe story! Boy see girl. Boy can't get girl. Boy waits and meets new girl.....only to fond out it was his dream girl all along!:laugh:


Yeah this was a fun read. And a gorgeous pipe. Wow!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Glad you guys enjoyed the thread. I received alot of help from the members here. It's much appreciated.



Requiem said:


> Hey, Chris, good to read from you, thanks for the input. I'm all in favor of good pipes being dedicated to aros... if aros tend to smoke hot and wet (although that's not Boswell's case, I ear) using a good pipe for them is a smart move.


This tobacco *is* a little on the wet side and I started off with it in one of my lower end pipes and it was just not a good match. The pleasant taste was there as was the aroma, but the draw got tighter and tighter as the smoke went on. This Dunhill however, and maybe this is how all Dunhill's are, (I wouldn't know because this is my only one so far), is very "open" in regards to the airway. I kind of felt like I was doing something dirty, putting an aro in such a nice pipe  but I just thought with the large airway it might work well together, and it does. The pair smokes really cool, and after a full bowl, (which is quite alot), there's absolutely no tongue bite at all. For me this combo is easy to just sit back and relax and "sip" on for an hour or two.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> Really neat how this thread sort of unfolded as a pipe story! Boy see girl. Boy can't get girl. Boy waits and meets new girl.....only to fond out it was his dream girl all along!:laugh:


I like your description of this thread. That's funny. ipe:


----------

